# My little buddy has gone to the great BBQ in the sky. RIP Boomer aka Skidmark... you'll be dearly missed.



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, but between work and spending as much time as I could with skidmark. It's been a tough week. This morning around 3:30 we had to put my little buddy to sleep. He'll be greatly missed. 

Chris

This is a song by Henry Gross written as a  tribute to Shannon.  Carl Wilson(of the beach boys) dog when she passed away.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear.  :(  Losing a dog is just as painful as losing a human family member.  Sometimes worse depending on the family member... 
My condolences.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2020)

That's a tough one for sure . Hang in there .


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Chris never an easy thing to do but for those of us with animals unfortunately it's our responsibility not to let them suffer. Still it's not an easy decision to make.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2020)

Man that sucks.   You will get another one that will bring you happiness but you will always remember him.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear it Chris. I’ll miss Skidmark. I will always remember the times when you would post a new thread, Skidmark would patiently waiting for a sample of your good bbq.


----------



## xray (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear Chris, it’s never an easy thing. I’m still not over my loss from 6 months ago.

RIP Skidmark.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Chris.
He is begging at the eternally fired kettle in the sky.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Chris.  It's never easy, but at least we are allowed to  do the Humane thing for our pets so they do not have to suffer.  It sucks for sure.  We have 3, 2 are aged 12 + 13 so they may go very close to each other. the other is 6.  Hearts are with you and your Family.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know it hurts.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry Chris.

Its never easy to say goodbye to our furry companions.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 3, 2020)

Really sad to hear this Chris,

Many of us have been through this and for me it wasn't easy either. 

They say (whoever they are) that time will heal all wounds.   But with dogs, who give you their undivided love and attention,  it takes far too long!!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## Chickenwings (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear it always remember the good and goofies he brought you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

Awe man what a set back but you will always have memories from the heart of his time here on earth.
No easy experience been through it many times.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I'm sorry to hear.  :(  Losing a dog is just as painful as losing a human family member.  Sometimes worse depending on the family member...
> My condolences.



Thank you Tucker, It's never easy, but this one was especially hard on my wife and I.  



chopsaw said:


> That's a tough one for sure . Hang in there .



Appreciate that Chop. I have allot of good memories to help me cope and get me thru this.



smokerjim said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris never an easy thing to do but for those of us with animals unfortunately it's our responsibility not to let them suffer. Still it's not an easy decision to make.




Thanks Jim, We knew this day was coming for a while. This morning Booms made the decision for us.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

Terribly sorry for your loss. They say dogs are Man's Best Friend. They are that and MORE! I feel and understand your loss...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Man that sucks.   You will get another one that will bring you happiness but you will always remember him.



Thanks farmer, we have plenty of memories, but unfortunately I think Boomer was our last pup. 



yankee2bbq said:


> Sorry to hear it Chris. I’ll miss Skidmark. I will always remember the times when you would post a new thread, Skidmark would patiently waiting for a sample of your good bbq.



Appreciate that Justin. Skid made a great taste tester, and never let me forget I had the smoker going.



xray said:


> Sorry to hear Chris, it’s never an easy thing. I’m still not over my loss from 6 months ago.
> 
> RIP Skidmark.



I know the feeling xray. My wife and I have had 10 pooches since we've been married. Once with a pack of 5. I still reminisce about them all.  A few of them drove me crazy, but I wouldn't trade anything for the time we spent together. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

motocrash said:


> So sorry to hear this Chris.
> He is begging at the eternally fired kettle in the sky.



Thanks Moto, he was definitely a Kettle head(in more ways then one), but he was also the only one of our many dogs that would stay right near the smoker from start to finish.



MJB05615 said:


> Sorry to hear this Chris.  It's never easy, but at least we are allowed to  do the Humane thing for our pets so they do not have to suffer.  It sucks for sure.  We have 3, 2 are aged 12 + 13 so they may go very close to each other. the other is 6.  Hearts are with you and your Family.



Appreciate it MJ, Two of my biggest fears were that: one I wouldn't be able to make the call, and two: I'd be at work when the time came to make the call. Thankfully Boomer let me know when he was ready.



Steve H said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I know it hurts.



Thanks Steve for the kind words.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 3, 2020)

Chris,
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Chris.  Boomer looks very bright!  Looks like he is ready to say something in that picture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh No!!!    Not Skidmark!!!
OMG, Even I'm going to miss him, and I never even met him in person.
So Sorry to hear that, Chris!  I feel your Pain.
R.I.P.  Skidmark.


Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Sorry Chris.
> 
> Its never easy to say goodbye to our furry companions.



Truer words were never spoken Norm. Thank you.



BandCollector said:


> Really sad to hear this Chris,
> 
> Many of us have been through this and for me it wasn't easy either.
> 
> ...



Totally agree John. I'm not a very emotional person, but this is one of those times. My wife carved a monument out of a rock that we have placed in our backyard. All of our dogs names are engraved on it. I still stop and say a prayer when I walk by.



Chickenwings said:


> Sorry to hear it always remember the good and goofies he brought you.



Thanks Chickenwings. There were plenty of good and goofy times for sure. I'll never forget them.

Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very, very sad and painful... I know what you fell, Chris.... My condolences....


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awe man what a set back but you will always have memories from the heart of his time here on earth.
> No easy experience been through it many times.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren, fond memories I have and will cherish forever. I've been through it many times also. However this is the first time I don't have another pup to fall back on. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Terribly sorry for your loss. They say dogs are Man's Best Friend. They are that and MORE! I feel and understand your loss...JJ



Appreciate it JJ, I know you as with other SMF family have experienced this feeling recently. This will be the first time in 35 years the wife and I don't have at least one little buddy roaming the yard, and waiting patiently for their plate of BBQ. 



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Chris,
> Sorry to hear about your loss.



Thank you SecondHandSmoker. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 3, 2020)

So sorry to hear that! I loved seeing pics of skidmark in your posts. We have lost two loved ones in the last two years so definitely know how your feeling. Hang in there!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

We are saying no more too Chris. Went through this in March our next is 19 the next 13 and a 4 year old.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear this. Our furry family is a great loss for us. They love without question.

I feel your pain as i have had to say goodbye to 3 of my kids over the years  

Hang in there


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Chris.  Boomer looks very bright!  Looks like he is ready to say something in that picture.



Thanks Zwiller, Outside of his companionship,  and love. I think the thing I'll miss most is his nudging me with his nose every morning at around 3:30. Skid was the best alarm clock I've ever had. Now I'll have to figure out how to work the electric alarm clock, and pray we don't experience any power outages.



pushok2018 said:


> Very, very sad and painful... I know what you fell, Chris.... My condolences....



Appreciate it pushok, It's not a good feeling, but at least we were prepared for this day.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2020)

Chris, Given time, the pain will diminish....  I've been there...  

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh No!!!    Not Skidmark!!!
> OMG, Even I'm going to miss him, and I never even met him in person.
> So Sorry to hear that, Chris!  I feel your Pain.
> R.I.P.  Skidmark.
> ...



I appreciate that John, It's going to be tough breaking out the smokers without him by my side. I think you would have liked him. If you met him.



pushok2018 said:


> Very, very sad and painful... I know what you fell, Chris.... My condolences....



Thank you pushok, 



Brokenhandle said:


> So sorry to hear that! I loved seeing pics of skidmark in your posts. We have lost two loved ones in the last two years so definitely know how your feeling. Hang in there!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, He was a fixture around the kettles and WSM. I'm sorry for you recent losses also.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2020)

Ah man Chris I am sorry to hear that man. I know he was your smoking buddy. Always loved seeing the pictures. Had to do the same thing a year ago with our longtime dog. Always hard to do. Have a few PBR's and hang in there buddy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> We are saying no more too Chris. Went through this in March our next is 19 the next 13 and a 4 year old.
> 
> Warren



It was a tough decision, but the wife and I want to do some traveling, and just didn't think it would be fair to leave a new pup with someone.



SFLsmkr1 said:


> Sorry to hear this. Our furry family is a great loss for us. They love without question.
> 
> I feel your pain as i have had to say goodbye to 3 of my kids over the years
> 
> Hang in there



Thank you SFLsmkr1. Skid was our 10th pooch and saying goodbye has never been easy. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2020)

My sincere condolences Chris. RAY



If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this — the last battle — can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close — we two — these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Chris, Given time, the pain will diminish....  I've been there...
> 
> Dave



Appreciate it Dave. I've been through it a few times myself.  I know the pain will diminish, but also knowing Skid will be our last one - makes it a tougher pill to swallow. 




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ah man Chris I am sorry to hear that man. I know he was your smoking buddy. Always loved seeing the pictures. Had to do the same thing a year ago with our longtime dog. Always hard to do. Have a few PBR's and hang in there buddy.



Thank John, It's a little early to start drowning the sorrows but they are cold and will be inhaled this afternoon. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> My sincere condolences Chris. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray that was a beautiful poem. I'll have to show it to my wife.

Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 3, 2020)

Condolences...


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm so sorry Chris. Skidmark has been more of a trademark here. Always loved it when you included him in a thread. He'll not only be missed by you but also by some of us here.

Deeply saddened,
Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Condolences...
> View attachment 473461



Thank you Inda, that is also a beautiful poem.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I'm so sorry Chris. Skidmark has been more of a trademark here. Always loved it when you included him in a thread. He'll not only be missed by you but also by some of us here.
> 
> Deeply saddened,
> Robert



Appreciate that Robert. He put more time in watching the pits then I did. I have a 6 month old grandson that I'll be showing the ropes to in a year or so. I hope he enjoys it as much as Skidmark did.

Chris


----------



## texomakid (Dec 3, 2020)

What a beautiful boy. Damn I hate it when I get teary eyed but we love the puppies.
The best therapy is another fur baby. There are so many dogs and cats that need a good home and someone to love them. 
You're in my thoughts Chris. Thanks for sharing Skidmark with us.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm really sorry to hear this Chris. He sure looked like he was a good boy. I always enjoyed seeing him in your posts. You and your wife take care.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

texomakid said:


> What a beautiful boy. Damn I hate it when I get teary eyed but we love the puppies.
> The best therapy is another fur baby. There are so many dogs and cats that need a good home and someone to love them.
> You're in my thoughts Chris. Thanks for sharing Skidmark with us.



Yup most all of ours has come from the SPCA.

Warren


----------



## tag0401 (Dec 3, 2020)

Loosing a pet can be tough. I feel your pain. Sorry for your loss


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 3, 2020)

Always so very hard saying goodbye to a friend.  Such soulful eyes.  

I play that Henry Gross tune dozens of times every time I lose a pet.

Sorry for the loss of your companion.   

JC


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.

"
*Long May You Run"*

We've been through
some things together
With trunks of memories
still to come
We found things to do
in stormy weather
Long may you run.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.

Well, it was
back in Blind River in 1962
When I last saw you alive
But we missed that shift
on the long decline
Long may you run.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.

Maybe The Beach Boys
have got you now
With those waves
singing "Caroline No"
Rollin' down
that empty ocean road
Gettin' to the surf on time.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run."

Neil Young


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Chris. Lost many dogs over the years. Sucks everytime


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

texomakid said:


> What a beautiful boy. Damn I hate it when I get teary eyed but we love the puppies.
> The best therapy is another fur baby. There are so many dogs and cats that need a good home and someone to love them.
> You're in my thoughts Chris. Thanks for sharing Skidmark with us.



Thanks Tex, All of our dogs have come from either the humane society or they were abandoned.  Skid was left by someone in one of my daughters friends barns as a young puppy. Harley(aka Stink) was left in a box with his brothers and sisters on the side of a highway in front of our Vets. office. We're thinking skid was our last puppy, as the wife and I want to travel and it wouldn't be fair to leave it friends, but you never really know what's down the road.



GATOR240 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this Chris. He sure looked like he was a good boy. I always enjoyed seeing him in your posts. You and your wife take care.



Thanks Gator. He was a big part of our lives. 



HalfSmoked said:


> Yup most all of ours has come from the SPCA.
> 
> Warren



Ours have all been adopted or rescued also Warren. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Loosing a pet can be tough. I feel your pain. Sorry for your loss



Appreciate that tag, I've turned my head a few times tonight thinking I've heard him bark to come in.




JC in GB said:


> Always so very hard saying goodbye to a friend.  Such soulful eyes.
> 
> I play that Henry Gross tune dozens of times every time I lose a pet.
> 
> ...



I liked that song in 76 when it came out.  Then I found out the meaning and liked it even more. Thanks JC and like you I've already played it about 5 times today.




bill ace 350 said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> "
> *Long May You Run"*
> ...



Thanks Bill, Neils voice is perfect for that touching song. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Sorry for your loss Chris. Lost many dogs over the years. Sucks everytime



You got that right Jake. It's the only drawback to having pets. At least we got to enjoy 13 years of each others company. Thanks for the memories Boomer

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 3, 2020)

My condolences to your family. 
I have one that is nearing the dreaded moment also. Never easy.

* RIP Skidmark*









						The Rainbow Bridge Poem
					

A loving poem of the journey a pet and their guradian takes to Rainbow Bridge after this life Petloss grief support




					www.rainbowsbridge.com


----------



## forktender (Dec 4, 2020)

Damn, I'm really sorry to hear this news Chris losing a good dog is brutal. I've become a big wimp in my old age. I just can't handle the heartbreak any longer it's too tough on me these days.
Sorry for your loss bud......RIP Skidmark!!!

Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> My condolences to your family.
> I have one that is nearing the dreaded moment also. Never easy.
> 
> * RIP Skidmark*
> ...



Thank you winterrider, The rainbow bridge poem describes just what I'm hoping for. 




forktender said:


> Damn, I'm really sorry to hear this news Chris losing a good dog is brutal. I've become a big wimp in my old age. I just can't handle the heartbreak any longer it's too tough on me these days.
> Sorry for your loss bud......RIP Skidmark!!!
> 
> Dan



Thank you Dan. I've also become a softy in my old age. Even though I've been thru it a few times before, and was expecting it. It's still tough emotionally. 

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Chris. there is no truer love than what a dog will give ya. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like texomakid it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2020)

Damn, Chris, I'm really sad to hear this.  Just saw your post  on Skidmark this morning.   
There's not much in life sadder that having to part with an old friend.  My Roxy is getting real close to that point in life, and  I absolutely dread the coming of that day--I know exactly how devastated I'll be.
Miss  Linda still misses her Addy.  The pain lessens as the years go by, but it's still lingers.  It helps to keep remembering all the good times you shared.
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 4, 2020)

So sorry.  The hardest thing in life to go threw.  One of the reasons I wanted to retire to spend with my aging dog.  

My friend I got my dog from wrote this when she lost hers recently.  I will warn you it will make you cry but crying can be good.  

Carla and I sit here on the porch in the afternoon sun. She's soaking in the warmth after I cleaned her up a bit.
While she is waiting for her ride to heaven, I imagine we have a chat.
Remember when you came here from Argentina? I was worried about you viciously scaring the air freight guys. You didn't like them. But you seemed happy to ride home with me. All excited and belly full of puppies. 
You had a great litter. She smiles.
I picture her grinning at me with a smashed Kong in her mouth refusing to give it up. What an imp you were! 
I can still bite hard, she quips. Yes you can.
Remember when you climbed like a spider out of the kennel time and time again? Yep.
I built the kennel taller.
How about all the times you took off all night long hunting the ever so hated armadillo? Still hate em, she grumbles. You were a little rocket! 
Then you finally caught one and brought it into the front door! Triumphant , she barks. I was mad but could not stop laughing as I shooed it out the door. I was the Queen, she says. Mischievous, I say back. We laugh.
Never could figure out why you ate that washcloth, shaking my head. Me either, she nods.
I love you anyway you little monster.
I would have bitten the delivery guys for you, she says. 
I know, I nod, you are a smart girl.
She turns her head to look at me - but it's no fun now and it's time to go. My chariot awaits, she says.
I reluctantly agree.
Carla Esquina del Sol Schh2


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you winterrider, The rainbow bridge poem describes just what I'm hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! It really sucks bad for a while after that while it just stinks.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 473457
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately, but between work and spending as much time as I could with skidmark. It's been a tough week. This morning around 3:30 we had to put my little buddy to sleep. He'll be greatly missed.
> ...



awwww Man. I am so, so  sorry. Think of the fun days he had with you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Sorry to hear this Chris. there is no truer love than what a dog will give ya.
> Jim



Thank you Jim, He never wavered. 




GaryHibbert said:


> Damn, Chris, I'm really sad to hear this.  Just saw your post  on Skidmark this morning.
> There's not much in life sadder that having to part with an old friend.  My Roxy is getting real close to that point in life, and  I absolutely dread the coming of that day--I know exactly how devastated I'll be.
> Miss  Linda still misses her Addy.  The pain lessens as the years go by, but it's still lingers.  It helps to keep remembering all the good times you shared.
> Gary



Stay strong Gary, it isn't an easy decision to make. At least skid didn't make it difficult. His heart started failing him that morning.  We were lucky and the Vet hospital let us be with him during to process. With Covid I was worried about that. I didn't want him to be alone.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> So sorry.  The hardest thing in life to go threw.  One of the reasons I wanted to retire to spend with my aging dog.
> 
> My friend I got my dog from wrote this when she lost hers recently.  I will warn you it will make you cry but crying can be good.
> 
> ...



Thank you Brian, that was very touching. 



Millberry said:


> awwww Man. I am so, so  sorry. Think of the fun days he had with you.




Thank you,
I have a ton of good memories to fall back on, but I think the hardest thing for me - will be firing up the smokers or kettle for the first time without him by my side. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> Yep! It really sucks bad for a while after that while it just stinks.



 I know with time the pain will ease. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 5, 2020)

One thing I'm very grateful for is living in a rural area. For both our our two dogs that we had put to sleep,  our vet drove 30 miles to come to the house. Was still hard but was some comfort that they were at home. 

Ryan


----------



## nimrod (Dec 5, 2020)

My condolences. Dogs are like family and it is always a difficult time when one passes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2020)

nimrod said:


> My condolences. Dogs are like family and it is always a difficult time when one passes.



Appreciate it nimrod. They were all tough, but this one was the toughest as he was the baby of our pack.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just to close this thread out. 

Here is the master training the student. Stink was abandoned on a major highway in a box with his brothers and sisters. Skid was abandoned in one of my daughters friends barns. Both were under a month old when they were abandoned. 

Stink vs. Skid







Skids baby picture:







3/5ths of the pack:

Stink, Sixtoe, my daughter, and Skid







Man do I miss these guys. Thanks for putting up with me.

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 5, 2020)

Those pics are wonderful Chris, you'll always have the memories.  We often look at the old pics of our long gone furry Family members and smile as we reminisce.  Usually starts a conversation like"Remember the time..."


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 5, 2020)

Dogs are the purest love on the face of the earth. Sorry to read of your loss, Chris. Thank you for sharing your memories.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 5, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Dogs are the purest love on the face of the earth. Sorry to read of your loss, Chris. Thank you for sharing your memories.


Totally agree with this sentiment. We lost ours last year, but I think of her every day. It will get better, but it does take a while. Take care!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 6, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Those pics are wonderful Chris, you'll always have the memories.  We often look at the old pics of our long gone furry Family members and smile as we reminisce.  Usually starts a conversation like"Remember the time..."



Thanks MJ, we're the same way. Every dog had their own special thing that we remember.



noboundaries said:


> Dogs are the purest love on the face of the earth. Sorry to read of your loss, Chris. Thank you for sharing your memories.



No problem and thanks noboundaries. Pups don't ask for much, but they give everything. 



mneeley490 said:


> Totally agree with this sentiment. We lost ours last year, but I think of her every day. It will get better, but it does take a while. Take care!



Appreciate it Mneeley, we see things all the time that remind us of our past pups. Even some of the bad experiences now bring a chuckle to my wife and I.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you all for the comments, likes, sad emjoi's. I appreciate them. 


Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sad and joyful day today. I get to pick up Boomers(Skidmarks) ashes this afternoon, and give him a proper burial in his favorite spot in the yard. 

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Mixed emotions certainly. 
RIP Skidmark. . .


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 23, 2020)

What Winterrider said above.
Rest easy skidmark


----------

